# bloating



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i'm so fat i look like a beach ball.
now since embie is the size of a very microscopic thing, it's not that. i don't feel ill, so why do i look like i'm 7 months preg when i'm only 3dp3dt? i thought the bloating i had when i was stimming would go away once the eggs were all out. can you get OHSS and not know? i am sure i should be drinking more but that's not easy when bloated. i'm scared that being this fat will make me think i'm pg and then i will get a bfn. does bloating mean i am pg?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

and i'm desperate to POAS but i'm scared the ovitrelle won't have left my system yet.


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey gold bunny  during my 1st ICSI I was so so bloated that I had to wear my DP jeans as I couldnt get into my jean during my 2ww and I did get my BFP ( but mc at 13w) and during my 2nd 3rd 4th and 5th I didn't get bloated and hey all were BFN  so sound good to me eh. And you can test after your sweetie has implanat.

Becky7 xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

jeans? jeans? i dream of jeans. this is pj-country around here!    only thing that's comfy!


----------



## Chellexx (Apr 23, 2012)

haha goldbunny, I am with you, leggings are the only thing for me right now and think it might have to be dresses for work next week!


----------



## LellyLupin (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't think you can get OHSS without knowing, I think it comes with breathlessness.  I get bloated without any treatment so it could be an age thing    From the other posts it sounds like its a good thing so I would try to relax and wait until you are tested.  Am  that you get your little bundle


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

I had bloating but now im 2dp3dt and its subsiding. I had mild OHSS even though i had low AMH. The doc said everyone gets it to some degeee as your ovaries swell. I had alot of pain for about a day and a half starting 2 days after the EC. Took paracetamol and that has now passed. I think there are many sytoms of OHSS and my doc said it can take 2 weeks for them to go. I would speak to your consultant and drink loads of fluid including milk and have lots of protein and lots of rest. Ive spent the last 3 days on the sofa in PJ's amd the swelling and pain is going. Im on my first go at ICSI and in my 2ww so dont know if my pains are good or bad.


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

I had bad bloating after ET and it got worse about a week after - my stomach increased in size by 6/7 inches!! Swelling can get worse if it's a BFP as apparently the increase in oestrogen re-stimulates the ovaries a little again. I had severe bloating/very mild OHSS and it started to go down after a week and a half at 4w4days, but it sort of now comes back every other day or so (I am currently 5weeks & 5 days). I am still in leggings (and dresses with long cards for work. Have had to buy a load of new clothes as none of my old stuff fits me! A nightmare trying to hide it from work considering I should be 'showing for another 7 weeks at least!)

But anyway... Bloating can be a good sign - it was in my case - I tested positive at 6 days past 3day transfer. It was the worsening bloating and waking up sweating one night that prompted me to test...

Good luck all. Drink loads of water, and try not to eat big meals too late - that's the only main advice Zi can give - oh - and apparently lots of egg whites are good for it... xxx


----------



## gobby_mare (May 8, 2012)

Hi Ladies

Though i'd throw my two pence in lol, I had very bad bloating after my i had my eggs taken out, they took 24 in total, i had a bit of pain on the fri but on the saturday i was in agony!!!!! i looked 7mths pregnant I think I got OHSS quite bad i was still bloated on the sun when i had my embryos put back in, in fact i was throwing up at the hospital whilst waiting lol lol, my bloating has gone down a little bit but i am still getting sum mild AF pains and back ache, if its not one thing its another lol lol

Good luck to everyone   &  

Gobby


----------



## barnies girl (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi All

I and on day 9 post transfer and also feel like a beach ball. I sat there with my friend at the weekend who is 6 months pregnant and there is not much difference between us...  

I am so desperate to test, but not meant to until Friday morning. Knowing me, I will probably test Thursday morning. Whats a day......

Either want a BFP or lose the bloating.


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm uber bloated too but think its still from the drugs and now the cyclogest.  It's given me serious windy pops (tmi lol).


----------



## ElsW73 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi
Hopefully a good sign
I bloated +7lb in the week after EC, then lost it all in the second week, and was convinced it was game over, but as other ladies have said the hormone surge with implantation mixed with overhang of stim drugs can make you balloon
Good luck
Els


----------



## SarahMck (May 21, 2012)

Ooo gobby_mare - Same symptoms as me, bloatedness, along side a backache in my lower back!!


----------



## barnies girl (Nov 16, 2007)

Can you also add tiredness to the list. I just fell asleep at 7.30 with DD.


----------

